# Big Fire in Seabrook



## bill (May 21, 2004)

EMS/Fire and Police have been running since 5am. It must be an Apt fire as I can see the smoke on Nasa Parkway.

I offer my Prayers to those involved.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

I am turning on the scanner.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

The fire crew's only have 200lbs of pressure form the hydrant. They need more water pressure.


----------



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

it is a HUGE fire Just a little bit east of boondoggles on the north side of NASA 1. Looks like some yellowish apartment building. From what I could see a solid third of the building was up in flames. I heard them opening holes or something with the chainsaws around 545a.

I think NASA 1 is closed from Kirby to Repsdorph. 

I was out rowing in the big lake to see it. EMS/Fire were still rolling in at 630..


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

http://www.radioreference.com/apps/audio/?action=wp&feedId=5370
Sound's like there gettin a hold of it.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

SaltyTX said:


> it is a HUGE fire Just a little bit east of boondoggles on the north side of NASA 1. Looks like some yellowish apartment building. From what I could see a solid third of the building was up in flames. I heard them opening holes or something with the chainsaws around 545a.
> 
> I think NASA 1 is closed from Kirby to Repsdorph.
> 
> I was out rowing in the big lake to see it. EMS/Fire were still rolling in at 630..


Nasa is closed. I think it's the Emerald Isle Apts.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

I just saw the pic's of it when it started. Whoa'..that was huge apt fire for sure.
Their doing a search right now.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I walked down 

15 Engines
5 Pumpers
5 Utility
107 Personal

They are still putting water on one roof that I could see and have firefighters on other roofs.

Kinda looks out/under control and should be breaking the crews soon


When I looked out this morning, it was still dark but I could see the smoke, yes it was a big fire


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

its Emerald Shores Apartments, my dad lives right around the corner in El Lago right behind them and he had ashes falling into his backyard.Two of my cousins live across the street and their electricity has been cut off all morning and is still off. A friend of mine lives in the apartments and had to jump out of his window to get out. One of his neighbors had to jump out of the window as well and he was on fire so he jumped in the pool. So far one person was taken to UTMB with 60% burns....


----------



## SpeckReds (Sep 10, 2005)

Heard all the trucks this morning. Hope all are ok.


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

Emerald Shores Apartments.......fire......section 8 accepted......prime Nasa 1 frontage....surely no connection.?


----------



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

Heard the same Jaime- The burn guy as well as another jumper.

They are still pumping water on top of it as of 115pm


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

http://www.khou.com/news/local/Seab...es-several-residents-displaced-116978798.html


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Prayers sent.


----------



## cfred (Jun 13, 2004)

Making french fries at 5am? Sounds like a case of the munchies turned horribly wrong. 

That has to bite losing everything you own like so many of those people did.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

I am amazed at all these fires. All the apartment complexes are all built with wood.
Till this date,nothing is learned here. That no construction is done with block. Like over in Florida. With fire wall's in the attic's.


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

REELING 65 said:


> I am amazed at all these fires. All the apartment complexes are all built with wood.
> Till this date,nothing is learned here. That no construction is done with block. Like over in Florida. With fire wall's in the attic's.


Common attic's are a fireman's worst nightmare. Fire starts in the apartment on the end, rolls up into the attic and the next thing you know you have the whole second floor fully involved.

Heard stories from my dad when he was a volunteer back in the day about fires that got out of control because of poor designs on multifamily dwellings.


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

On Monday I want to take some clothes that I no longer wear down there to give to the residents. Does anybody know who I should contact?


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

REELING 65 said:


> I am amazed at all these fires. All the apartment complexes are all built with wood.
> Till this date,nothing is learned here. That no construction is done with block. Like over in Florida. With fire wall's in the attic's.


If an apartment is done to code here, there will be firewalls in the attic: it doesn't take block to make a firewall, you can do it with sheetrock if you seal it right...


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Sow Trout said:


> On Monday I want to take some clothes that I no longer wear down there to give to the residents. Does anybody know who I should contact?


We went thought our closets as well. I think they are being placed in the Community Center but not sure.


----------



## fishinKat (Aug 17, 2010)

I won't live in an apartment unless it is fully sprinkled and has a hard wired fire alarm system.


----------

